# Free Microsoft ebooks



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Not sure where to best post this information. I just came across this where you can download a lot of free Microsoft ebooks see below

https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ms...wer-bi-azure-windows-8-1-office-2013-sharepo/

You can use Mozilla Firefox add-on "DownThemAll!" to download all these resources at one shot


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

moved to tech tips & reviews as probably best place


----------



## larryh10000 (Oct 23, 2007)

Think that's a safe site to download from? If so, it would be great. Have you downloaded any of these? Your experience with them please.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it is safe and legit. Have not experienced any issues


----------



## larryh10000 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks dckeks for the link - I took a look at a couple of them and think I can learn a lot from these ebooks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You are welcome. Yes a lot of good information available


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I found a nice way to download all those free Ebooks.

First install wget by downloading and running the setup.exe from here :- https://sourceforge.net/projects/gnuwin32/?source=typ_redirect

Then get the list of free books :-https://msdnshared.blob.core.windows.net/media/2017/07/Ligman_eBooks_2017.txt

Copy that .txt file into the C:\Program Files\GnuWin32\bin\ folder then with a Shift key held down right-click that Folder in Windows Explorer and click on Open command window here (if running 64 bit windows use the C:\Program Files (x86)\GnuWin32\bin\ folder instead)

Paste the text below into the Command window and press Enter

```
wget -i Ligman_eBooks_2017.txt -trust-server-names
```
The downloads will start, you will need almost 4GB hard drive space for them all.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks. Nice work!


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

managed said:


> I found a nice way to download all those free Ebooks.
> 
> First install wget by downloading and running the setup.exe from here :- https://sourceforge.net/projects/gnuwin32/?source=typ_redirect
> 
> ...


Didn't work for me. Tried to run it in Power Shell as it seems to be the only option. It choked on the -trust-server-names parameter.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Towards the bottom of that page is some information on other ways to Download All the books using some provided powershell scripts


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's a PowerShell script to get them all at the bottom of the blog that works. Create a folder called C:\Book or edit the script to download to a different location, rename the Advanced Template from .txt to .ps1, run a PowerShell sessions as Administrator, enable Remote Signed scripts using Set-ExecutionPolicy RemoteSigned execute the script and wait for them to download.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

zx10guy said:


> Didn't work for me. Tried to run it in Power Shell as it seems to be the only option. It choked on the -trust-server-names parameter.


I think you have to run the wget line in a command prompt window, it fails in a powershell window. In windows 8/10 you can do 'right-click on Start flag' > Run > type CMD > press Enter

*The link for wget in my post #7 is wrong, sorry about that, it should be :- https://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/gnuwin32/wget/1.11.4-1/wget-1.11.4-1-setup.exe?r=http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm&ts=1513890726&use_mirror=10gbps-io*

I couldn't get the powershell scripts to work, kept getting this error :-


> Unexpected token 'in $book' in expression or statement.
> At C:\Study\MS\ELigman_DownloadAll_Powershell21.ps1:55 char:24
> + foreach ($book in $book <<<< )�
> + CategoryInfo : ParserError: (in $book:String) [], ParseException
> + FullyQualifiedErrorId : UnexpectedToken


I was trying to do this in Windows 7 and recently found I needed to update to PowerShell 4.0 from here :- https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=40855
After the updating the powershell scripts work.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

managed said:


> I think you have to run the wget line in a command prompt window, it fails in a powershell window. In windows 8/10 you can do 'right-click on Start flag' > Run > type CMD > press Enter
> 
> *The link for wget in my post #7 is wrong, sorry about that, it should be :- https://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/gnuwin32/wget/1.11.4-1/wget-1.11.4-1-setup.exe?r=http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm&ts=1513890726&use_mirror=10gbps-io*
> 
> ...


Ok. The updated wget link worked. Also, the trust server names parameter was unrecognized but unneeded. I took that off and the download was able to kick off.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

dckeks said:


> Not sure where to best post this information. I just came across this where you can download a lot of free Microsoft ebooks see below
> 
> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ms...wer-bi-azure-windows-8-1-office-2013-sharepo/
> 
> You can use Mozilla Firefox add-on "DownThemAll!" to download all these resources at one shot


Thanks for providing this link. I seem to recall a similar thing happening a few years ago directly from Microsoft. But this is great.


----------

